# Who has facebook? Add me! =)



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I'd love to add fellow hedgie owners to facebook!

Here is my ID: http://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhe ... =559165461

*Just let me know you are from HHC. =)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I added you


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

The page you requested was not found.
You may have clicked an expired link or mistyped the address. Some web addresses are case sensitive.
-------------------

You might try just telling people what to search under for you instead of linking.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Funny how stuff works for one and not another :?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

well, my name is Autumn G. Ouellette so you can search that. =)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i'm going to add you now.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

this is me here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... ozenfields

feel free to add me, people!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> this is me here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... ozenfields
> 
> feel free to add me, people!


I added you  will show up as Carolina Storm Hedgehogs


----------

